# Seriously considering cancelling my D4... for a D800E !  Thoughts?



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I shoot primarily macro and landscapes.. and dabble in portraiture a bit.  I am debating whether I really need the high FPS, high ISO and video capabilities of the D4... when the high MP of the D800 is better suited to what I shoot. 

They have the same focusing systems so that isn't really an issue. 

The 1.2 crop mode sounds very useful for macro as I assume it would give a slight increase of DOF, as well as an increased 25 mp image size.

I detest video.. and seldom use it, and Nikon seems to have really made that a major upgrade for the D4.

Cost isn't really an issue, but the D800's price would allow me to use the D4 pre-allocated funds elsewhere.


What do YOU think?  pro's and con's, anyone?

I have also never worked with a digital system that lacked the AA filter.. and have seldom dealt with Moire'... so any thoughts on the D800E vs the standard D800?


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2012)

A part of me thinks the AA filter lack and moire is going to depend greatly on how good the new software Nikon is using is going to deal with things. I've a feeling its something that might be worth waiting for a few months just to see how people fair with it before jumping for the option yourself. 
I'll be interested to see how things go on that score as if software advances can reduce/remove the moire effect then the loss of the AA filter would help all DSLRs - but the fact that its optional at this stage, suggests that Nikon has a niche market concept for it and that outside of the niche it might be more risky.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

As usual, the voice of reason! Very good points! (I hate waiting! Lol!)


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> As usual, the voice of reason! Very good points! (I hate waiting! Lol!)



Oops... Hit send accidentall.

I agree totally! What are your thoughts on D4 vs D800 for my usual subject matter?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> A part of me thinks the AA filter lack and moire is going to depend greatly on how good the new software Nikon is using is going to deal with things. ........



"New" software?  I thought it was being bundled with existing Capture NX2.  Did I miss a memo?


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2012)

Sparky, from what I understand its not so much new processing software, but new capture software advances so that the sensor itself captures less of a moire effect or so that its less of a moire effect is read from the sensor when it puts together the RAW data. 

As for the D4 vs D800 I honestly don't know enough of their differences to really say which would be superior. I've a feeling that the 1.2 crop won't show much difference over 35mm, esp in depth of field terms. At 1.5/6 you only just see around one stops worth of depth of field difference; but that is further countered by the fact that the fullframe can close down around one more stop before suffering diffraction softening - so you can claw it all back provided you can add another stop of light to work with.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 21, 2012)

Just to muddy the waters: Nikon D4: The best Full-Frame overall score ever measured on DxOMark


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2012)

Eh its a new fullframe flagship from Canon or Nikon - its going to score highest or second highest we know that already  (if it didn't someone in R&D messed up seriously )


*prepares to be blasted by the Nikon lot *


----------



## jake337 (Mar 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> Sparky, from what I understand its not so much new processing software, but new capture software advances so that the sensor itself captures less of a moire effect or so that its less of a moire effect is read from the sensor when it puts together the RAW data.
> 
> As for the D4 vs D800 I honestly don't know enough of their differences to really say which would be superior. I've a feeling that the 1.2 crop won't show much difference over 35mm, esp in depth of field terms. At 1.5/6 you only just see around one stops worth of depth of field difference; but that is further countered by the fact that the fullframe can close down around one more stop before suffering diffraction softening - so you can claw it all back provided you can add another stop of light to work with.



Isn't CS6 coming out sometime this year?  Maybe it may have some added features that would benefit the D800E.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 21, 2012)

My honest opinion after reading all the reviews and sample shots accordingly; Buy the D800. If you really want that little bit of extra detail and don't mind the little extra time to clean up any Moire in post...the D800e but if you want to shoot portrait or fashion just go with the D800. 

D4 is fantastic. It's a real nice step forward in ISO and DR but for what you describe, the D800 might be a better (and cheaper) alternative. Wish mine was here damn it!


----------



## jake337 (Mar 21, 2012)

Also if you cancel your order will you lose your "place" in line so to speak.  It has been suggested that anyone who pre-orders now will be waiting till august. But of course this is just a rumor.

Here's a thought.  Get your D4, use it.  Find someone with a D800 or D800E and try it out.  Some people may not like their new toys and put them up for sale.  How much would you lose out on your D4 anyways considering you pre-ordered right away it should be coming with a XQD card and reader right?  Those sold separately would make up your small loss if you did decide to sell.

Or, why not just keep the D4 and save for a D800E as a second body.  Have to best of both worlds for any situation.

Nikon D800 shipping to NPS member in the US | Nikon Rumors


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Also if you cancel your order will you lose your "place" in line so to speak.  It has been suggested that anyone who pre-orders now will be waiting till august. But of course this is just a rumor.
> 
> Here's a thought.  Get your D4, use it.  Find someone with a D800 or D800E and try it out.  Some people may not like their new toys and put them up for sale.  How much would you lose out on your D4 anyways considering you pre-ordered right away it should be coming with a XQD card and reader right?  Those sold separately would make up your small loss if you did decide to sell.
> 
> ...



There is that! Just seems silly for someone who no longer shoots professionally, to have not just one.. but two of Nikon's top end cameras! lol!  Just money, right!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Just to muddy the waters: Nikon D4: The best Full-Frame overall score ever measured on DxOMark



Yep.. that makes it interesting.. for sure! lol!


----------



## jake337 (Mar 21, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Also if you cancel your order will you lose your "place" in line so to speak.  It has been suggested that anyone who pre-orders now will be waiting till august. But of course this is just a rumor.
> ...



Never really knew if you shot professionally or not.:thumbup:

But yes, it is your money, and you should do as you like with it.

You would be able to make back what you spent within the year on the D4 if you didn't like your choice.  Going with the D4 you won't be able to make that decision till around december!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 21, 2012)

D4


----------



## Destin (Mar 21, 2012)

D4 all the way in my book. The d800 will be good but you get what you pay for and the d4 is simply the best dslr camera currently on the market. Period.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 21, 2012)

D800 has 796 more Ds.


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd grab the D800 for your needs.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes.. I am seriously considering it... haven't decided yet though. I have plenty of time to decide.. since now it would probably be August or so before one would be available.... who knows! lol!


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 21, 2012)

Damn yours is arriving in August? Goddamn if mines gets pushed back from April I'm gonna rage...


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> Damn yours is arriving in August? Goddamn if mines gets pushed back from April I'm gonna rage...



That was a estimated time frame for getting a D800E, if I ordered it now. Does not apply to the D4!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2012)

I dunno...you might want to actually get the D4 and try it before canceling the order. I stopped by my favorite store today and handled the D4 and the Canon 5D-III, and shot some photos in the store with both. The D4 has simply superb feel in the hand, and was very responsive. The AF system worked well, and the High ISO capabilities were wicked-good. I stopped by a very photo-knowledgeable friend's house on the way home and we spent about 35 minutes going over the files from both cameras. The D4's images indoors under fluorescent light at ISO 8000 were extremely impressive!

I suspect if you actually receive a D4 soon, you could sell it for what you payed for it, or perhaps for $250-$400 MORE than you payed,for the first couple of months. I am anxious to see the D800 and handle it,and see how it feels. I think that for *most* people, the D800 would make more sense. If you want some discussion of the D4 vs D800 dilemma,you might check the Thom Hogan web site and read his March 20 entry.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I dunno...you might want to actually get the D4 and try it before canceling the order. I stopped by my favorite store today and handled the D4 and the Canon 5D-III, and shot some photos in the store with both. The D4 has simply superb feel in the hand, and was very responsive. The AF system worked well, and the High ISO capabilities were wicked-good. I stopped by a very photo-knowledgeable friend's house on the way home and we spent about 35 minutes going over the files from both cameras. The D4's images indoors under fluorescent light at ISO 8000 were extremely impressive!
> 
> I suspect if you actually receive a D4 soon, you could sell it for what you payed for it, or perhaps for $250-$400 MORE than you payed,for the first couple of months. I am anxious to see the D800 and handle it,and see how it feels. I think that for *most* people, the D800 would make more sense. If you want some discussion of the D4 vs D800 dilemma,you might check the Thom Hogan web site and read his March 20 entry.



Thanks Derrel! That is why I ordered the D4 in the first place... I knew it was going to be top end kit! I am just fascinated by the possible detail available with the 36mp D800. I actually want both.. and just can't justify it! (Doesn't mean it won't happen though.. lol!)


----------



## Desi (Mar 21, 2012)

I feel for ya.... I'm just glad both these cameras are beyond my current ability, so I don't have to make that choice.  I'll just wait until you've got it figured out.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Desi said:


> I feel for ya.... I'm just glad both these cameras are beyond my current ability, so I don't have to make that choice.  I'll just wait until you've got it figured out.



hahaha.... if I figure it out!


----------



## Netskimmer (Mar 21, 2012)

Desi said:


> I feel for ya.... I'm just glad both these cameras are beyond my current ability, so I don't have to make that choice. I'll just wait until you've got it figured out.



Same here, I have alot of learning to do and several thousand dollars worth of lenses to save up for before this is an issue for me. Hell, by the time I'm ready the debate will be between the D5 and the D900!


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Mar 22, 2012)

Stick with the D4, it's an incredible piece of kit for just about anything! You are getting (probably) the best camera Nikon has ever made, why go for the second best option??  I don't see 36MP being worth it for a camera which is as stunning as the D4.


----------



## Overread (Mar 22, 2012)

*you could always go 5DMIII and 65mm MPE *

just sayin


----------



## davidchurch (Mar 22, 2012)

From what you said you shoot it has to be D800, a lot of people are speculating about the cameras and trying to write reviews by reading the specifications, time will tell which will be right for you, but I would gess you wouldn't be disappointed with either.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Overread said:


> *you could always go 5DMIII and 65mm MPE *
> 
> just sayin



Don't think I haven't thought about it.. just for that lens! lol!


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 22, 2012)

well I have a D800 on order, so tell you what, if you dont like your D4 we can trade


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll trade too!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

hahaha.. but are you getting the *D800 E*?  If I go that way.. it will probably be for the E model. 

Hmm.. trades..  sure ! But not an even trade.. although if you have two D800E's, I might consider it!  :greenpbl:


----------



## Netskimmer (Mar 22, 2012)

just get yourself a D4, D800, AND D800E, that way you are covered. Oh, and pick up a couple for me while your at it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> just get yourself a D4, D800, AND D800E, that way you are covered. Oh, and pick up a couple for me while your at it.



I always felt like having more than two bodies was a waste.. one for shooting.. one for backup! And I really don't know why I bother with a backup, since I don't shoot professionally anymore. It just seems wrong not to have it!  lol!

Unless you are female, young, good looking, and willing to be "really nice" for a long time.. you will have to buy your own cameras!


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 22, 2012)

Since you preordered the d4 you could likely sell it for as much or more then u paid for it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

djacobox372 said:


> Since you preordered the d4 you could likely sell it for as much or more then u paid for it.



Yes.. that is probably true.. but I know that once I get my hands on it, I won't want to let it go! lol!


----------



## shady195 (Mar 24, 2012)

I would stick with the D4, and this is just opinion based on some things I have read and my own thoughts that could be blown completely out of proportion and wrong, but more pixels while in theroy may seem great for big landscapes and big prints may not be the best thing. More pixels on the same size sensor means each pixel needs more light to capture the image. While that may certainly not be the case at all as who really knows how many megapixels it would take to start getting degrated image quality that would just be my opinion. Maybe this is just a conspiracy theroy in my mind, but why would nikon leave such a high density sensor like that in the D800 out of the D4? 36MP is very appealing to people and im sure they will sell more cameras because of that when it comes to people who really think megapixels is the all determining factor.

Please excuse my ignorance if my post seems dumb, just my quick thoughts on the matter


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 24, 2012)

shady195 said:


> I would stick with the D4, and this is just opinion based on some things I have read and my own thoughts that could be blown completely out of proportion and wrong, but more pixels while in theroy may seem great for big landscapes and big prints may not be the best thing. More pixels on the same size sensor means each pixel needs more light to capture the image. While that may certainly not be the case at all as who really knows how many megapixels it would take to start getting degrated image quality that would just be my opinion. Maybe this is just a conspiracy theroy in my mind, but why would nikon leave such a high density sensor like that in the D800 out of the D4? 36MP is very appealing to people and im sure they will sell more cameras because of that when it comes to people who really think megapixels is the all determining factor.
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance if my post seems dumb, just my quick thoughts on the matter



I appreciate the thoughts! However.. did you know that the D800 currently holds the title at DXOMark for the highest score ever.. even beat the D4. It has also been conclusively shown that the D800 is only about a stop or so behind the D4 for ISO

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...858-eat-cake-dxomarks-highest-score-d800.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/277886-test-result-out-dxomark-nikon-d800.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...536-some-high-iso-samples-d800-d4-others.html


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is an interesting write-up of the D800. Has lots of low-light candid street shots done in Malaysia, as well as a couple drool-worthy food shots that show the **incredible** detail the D800 creates.
A (very detailed) first impressions review: The Nikon D800


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Here is an interesting write-up of the D800. Has lots of low-light candid street shots done in Malaysia, as well as a couple drool-worthy food shots that show the **incredible** detail the D800 creates.
> A (very detailed) first impressions review: The Nikon D800



hahaha... getting harder and harder to stay with that D4....  for the kind of shooting I do, at least! I was considering getting back into the game... which is one reason I was thinking D4. But don't really know if I want to put that much effort out!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is the "daylight shooting" review article he just posted.

Nikon D800 review update: daylight shooting


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Here is an interesting write-up of the D800. Has lots of low-light candid street shots done in Malaysia, as well as a couple drool-worthy food shots that show the **incredible** detail the D800 creates.
> A (very detailed) first impressions review: The Nikon D800



Comments like his are saving me some pennies in my savings account. If the camera blows the D700 away I'm there but I can't find a reason to pull the trigger quite yet:

_I don&#8217;t think the D800 is a general purpose tool. It definitely isn&#8217;t a  run-and-gun photojournalist&#8217;s camera; in fact, I find it more demanding  to shoot street with this than the Leica M9-P. I*t&#8217;s probably at a two  stop or more disadvantage to the D700 if you want critical sharpness at  the pixel level &#8211; firstly, you&#8217;ve got a slightly noisier sensor, and  secondly, you&#8217;re going to need higher shutter speeds to maintain pixel  integrity and combat camera shake. Although downsizing the files to 12MP  yields lower noise and more detail than the D700, I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll be  using the D800 for photojournalism at the moment; I&#8217;m going to have to  figure out the AF and lens foibles first.*_


----------

